# Connecticut to Panama



## Bruce Grieves (Feb 6, 2019)

I'm in the process of rebuilding a 60 foot aluminum Hull sailboat but I cannot sail her in myself looking for crewmates that can share expenses sailing to Panama and then from there points unknown if you are interested please contact me


----------

